# About to update/replace my rods - suggestions needed...



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Basically, almost all of my most-used rods are at the end of their useful life without being stripped and re-wrapped with new guides.

I have to either repair or replace

Shimano Saros 3000 w/ a 7'-0" Shimano Clarus Spinning - Eye missing, wrap degraded on another
Shimano Saros 3000 w/ a 6'-6" Shimano Clarus Spinning - Already replaced tip (son broke 3" off), ceramic guide insert missing
Shimano Corvalus 400 w/ a 6'-6" Shimano Convergence Casting - Broken Eye
TLD 15 w/ a 7' Billfisher Live Bait Casting - Ceramic Guide Insert missing on one eye

Plus I have another TLD 15 and a Ambassador Seven that need rods.

In order to repair these - otherwise great rods - would require $30-$50 each in new eyes, wrapping thread, clear coat, and all the labor to strip the blank and rework it. I don't really have the time to do it like I used to when I was a teen. Back then I'd spend hours repairing a $10 rod because I didn't have the money to replace it. Now I don't have the time but can afford to just buy new - but DAMN if rod prices haven't gone through the ROOF in the last 8-9 years! Ouch. Sticker Shock is an understatement. Seems like the decent rods are $80-$130. I think I paid under $50 for each of the Clarus rods at Sam's in OB when I bought them.

I'm seriously considering just replacing them all. I'm currently looking at Star Rods or Penn Legion for the inshore stuff ($60-$80 each) and Penn Rampage ($60 each) for the two deep water TLDs and maybe something more mid-heavy range for the Seven. I really like the Penn Bluewater Carnage Jigging rods for the TLDs and for the Seven, but at $129 each, it just isn't happening when I have to buy so many at one time.

Anyone have any suggestions for comparable replacements? I've really liked the shimanos, and they've served me well for 8-9 years that I've had them. I think they would have lasted longer, but I have 6 and 9 year old boys who are beginning to use my stuff in the last year or so and most of the issues have shown up since last spring. If I could find good Shimano rods for decent prices, I would certaily consider them too. 

BTW, I plan to buy at Sam's in OB next time we go down to the inlaw's beach house. Not going to give my money to a big box when it can go to a mom & pop and stay in the community where it's needed most!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Nevermind... Went by BPS to do a little window shopping and noticed a lot of shimano rods had a lifetime warranty. Looked on the shimano website and both Convergence and Clarus are covered! SA-weet! Supposed to be over-the-counter. 

I got in touch with Chris @ Sam's in OB and they're going to take care of me. Don't have the rods in stock, so they're ordering them and going to let me swap them out. Great service from both Sam's and Shimano. I'm about to buy three more rods for some other setups I have. 

Care to take a wild guess what brand I'll buy and what store I'll buy them from?


----------

